# s40 or s60 in the front wich one is more aereo



## carl702 (May 14, 2008)

due to a warranty claim sram replace my rear wheel but i dont know if keep the s40 or replace it with a s60. wich one is more aereo


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Depends on which way and how hard the wind is blowing. For all around riding a good profile 24 rim is "most aero" for all conditions....meaning one of the wider rims like HED - 23mm - and Shimano - 21mm.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Which is more aero simply S60 has more aero advatage. Get a S60 unless you plan on riding in real windy palces. Dont remember if I already said this but your Super looks tight with S60s. I want to get S80s for my 09 Super.


----------



## TonynTX (Sep 6, 2009)

I am running S60s front and rear on my SL2


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

what happened to your first sram wheel? I've got two S60's on my trek 6.9 and ride in 30mph sustained winds with no problems and I'm 180 lbs.


----------

